# Bilberry in the engine bay?



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you use or is it advised to use Bilberry wheel cleaner in the engine bay for cleaning? 
Also, does the degreasing of the bay not cause the rubber hoses to weaken and perish?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive never used bilberry on an engine but as for hose etc drying out,dress them with a decent product after and it will recondition them to stop drying and perishing.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I've seen 303 and AG rubber and vinyl mentioned for the dressing, either better/worse for nourishing the rubber?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive used vinyl and rubber on loads of cars,and on mine for must be 4 years now and never had a rubber hose go.Good luck or due to the dressing not sure but thats my two p's worth.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm, ok, thanks, i wonder how 303 compares, i mean, everyone raves about it, but i'm not sure why.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

So does anyone know how bilberry would be doing this, or whether it's safe to do so?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I would personally not use Bilberry in the engine bay - Not that i am saying it cannot be used of course, i have just never heard of it being used there. I use a Degreaser and APC (Megs in both cases) and everything dressed with AG vinyl and rubber.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm, so far it looks like i'll be getting megs degreaser, but still not sure on the dressing.

303 looks good, but i'm not so sure of it's feeding properties on the rubber. 

Also see varying ways of applying that sort of dressing, some saying to spray liberally and don't wipe it, others saying apply it with a MF.

If i just sprayed it liberally all over, it'll go on everything that's not a bit of rubber piping... that's bad, right?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I tend to use an APC or something like R222 Autowash. I wouldn't use Bilberry personally.

:thumb:


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

I always use AG motorbike cleaner on the engine bay. then dress with AG vinyl and rubber.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

What do you dress, everything, or just the plastics and rubbers?


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Dress everything let it dry ,then wipe over with an MF to get rid of any excess.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

craig b said:


> I always use AG motorbike cleaner on the engine bay. then dress with AG vinyl and rubber.


Works well the AG Engine Cleaner. About a fiver for a litre and easily available in Halfords.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

And the new for autumn 2008 Megs engine clean product?


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

A G motorbike cleaner is best


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Think we've got some of that somewhere, nearly out though. Going to use to Sonus fabric/dirt remover type stuff, says it's a safe product that will also degrease engines.


----------

